# bobcat 442 mini ex



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey i was wondering what your guys thoughts were on the 442 bobcat... im looking for something to pair with a t320 for digging footings and just general trenching on other jobs... think it will keep up. Its either that or the 435 but to me it looks too small almost, i still wanna get into backyards with the thing but i dont want to be able to beat it with a shovel.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

A 435 is certainly a capable machine. I have had one twice for my own use. First time was digging a drain line, and setting a catch basin. The catch basin was around 4,200lbs. The second time was two for one job. Used the machine to grade a polebarn for concrete. After that, I used it to remove a heafty maple stump. Roughly 4ft diamater. Left 6 feet of the trunk so I had something to push and pull on. Cut around the stump, at about a 8ft diameter, then I pulled the stump over, cut as close to the root base with a saw, got rid of as much of the dirt from the root ball, and drug the rest out of the hole. Good solid little machine, only thing I dont care for is the high speed track system they use.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 435 and like it very much, for me the 442 would simply be too large to get into many of the places I need to work.

Last week I dug out enough tree stumps to overfill a 30 yard dumpster, all the trees where flush cut at the ground. A couple were too big and heavy to pick up and I had to shove them in the door of the can.

I spent less than a day and a half to dig them out and a few hours loading the dumpster.

I like the "fastrack" drive system. :001_tongue:

You should try one out before you buy it to be sure it will suite your needs.

Another option for you is the new models they have out. The E80 is heavier than the 442 but has minimal tail swing.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah i saw the E80 but i thought the 442 has a zts or zhs right... thats more of a creature comfort for my operators but if the 435 can rip stumps like that than i could see it as having a pair. Whats the reach if you wouldnt mind me asking because im starting to get into foundation digging so i wants to make sure i can have the length and reach available


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Reach is about 18'.

You are right about the 442 being zero tail swing, I thought it was conventional type.

All the specs are on Bobcat's site. 

http://bobcat.com/excavators/models

By the way......welcome to the site.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I rented a 442 twice. Nice machine. Plenty of power and capability. Only thing I didn't like was the noise. It seemed awfully loud for that class of a machine.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks tom... the name is Justin by the way... yeah i guess im just gonna have to demo them and find out for myself. You know how that 435 would compare to the 337... its the bigest bobcat excavator ive run and i really liked that


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

For the most part I would say they are equal.

http://www.bobcat.com/excavators/compare_models/compare_all


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah im making the drive out to bobcat on saturday to do some demoing... only problem is that now there so far away from me because they moved... they used to be right in westburry now there in maspeth like 3 hours away from me. Guess its kind of a good thing though because other wise id be broke and have every single attachment bobcat owns =]


----------

